# I dont think I can do this



## red_head

I found at yesterday at 16 weeks my baby had died. I had no idea anything was wrong. We left the hospital without any treatment and went home as it was such a shock. They want me to go back today to a tablet, and then be induced in a few days. I cant do it. I dont think I can physically stand this. Im so scared. Ive been reading peoples accounts of what happens and Im not brave enough or strong enough for this. I cant stand it. I dont know what to do I just want my baby back.


----------



## Sinclair

I'm sorry. I've asked myself that question so many times after I lost my first daughter; what could have I done differently, what did I do wrong. The answer is nothing, you did the best you could and unfortunately life doesn't always fall in our favor as much as we want it too.

You are brave and strong enough to go through it, being induced is one hella of an experience but it is worth it, you'll have hand and footprints of your little one, you'll be able to take photos, hold your itty bitty - spend time with the little one if you desire. ( i was able to, and i was only able to go through the induction and I was unable to hold her or anything. I regret that every day. )


----------



## bdb84

I'm so, so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I just want to say how sorry I am you&#8217;re going through this. When my sons heart stopped at 20 weeks I went through the same thing. I had to take the tablet and then go back 2 days later to be induced. They put in pessaries and you have to lay on the bed for an hour after each lot and then make sure you walk around plenty to speed things up. Up and down stairs etc is best. 

I know you&#8217;re in the UK, if you contact Cherished Gowns UK on Facebook and tell them your situation, they will post out to you a small gown pack for baby. This will contain a gown, nappy, hat, booties and a blanket. These are made specifically for babies at certain gestations. It is completely free. They posted me one for Albie and the funeral home dressed him and wrapped him in the blanket in his coffin. It was comforting for me to know he was dressed and comfortable.

Everything that&#8217;s about to happen is scary and new and out of your control and one of the worst things you will ever experience. Take as much support as you can from those around you and remember you are not alone. Feel free to message me on here or on Facebook if you ever want to talk xx


----------



## red_head

Thank you all.


----------



## iBeach

Oh, how sorry I am . I have tears in my eyes reading this...:cry:
I am 9 weeks now and I worry every day something will go wrong. My friend went into labor at 38 weeks, her water broke at home, and by the time they got to the hospital, her baby has died. There was no heartbeat. I am so heart broken for her. 
We never know when the time comes for our babies to go to heaven. Some aren't meant to touch the earth I guess.

I am sending you lots of strength!:hugs: Take good care of yourself and be strong! You got this!


----------



## Blessedwithh3

I am so so sorry you are going through this. &#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56877;


----------

